# Big watch, brand recommendation



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

So my husband was told that he needed a big fancy watch to wear to work in Dubai area. Apparently everyone has one and I want him to make a good first impression. Because, if he doesn't, no one will take him seriously. That's what we were advised by the guy he will be replacing.

Any good recommendations, perhaps popular brands ?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

There are so many watches on the market. It's up to your husband taste I believe. I like Longines, TAG, Montblanc but there are other great brands too.

Some recommendations:
Longines: Producing Swiss Watches Since 1832
CARRERA CALIBRE 1887AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH43 mm Black Steel bracelet | TAG Heuer
Montblanc Star Date Automatic


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

Get a Dolce & Karama one.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

This can't be for real can it?? :lol:

If you want a good watch get a Zolex, Dolce & Karama, Breitming or a Mag Fleur.


----------



## dreamaz (Oct 15, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

artistmommy said:


> So my husband was told that he needed a big fancy watch to wear to work in Dubai area. Apparently everyone has one and I want him to make a good first impression. Because, if he doesn't, no one will take him seriously. That's what we were advised by the guy he will be replacing.
> 
> Any good recommendations, perhaps popular brands ?


Hit the Gold Souk for a "cheap" Rolex. Rolex sales reps will randomly approach you as you're strolling along. Great customer service! Make sure to get a good one. It would suck for him to get called out!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes in Karama I was approached by a lovely Indian chap who told me he was selling "genuine fake Rolex watches"!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ask him to be himself and not be a poser, jeeez.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never heard of anything so ridiculous! Neither have the regulars on here, hence the flip answers you're getting. What does hubby do?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

This has gotta be a wind up?? Lol


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> I've never heard of anything so ridiculous! Neither have the regulars on here, hence the flip answers you're getting. What does hubby do?


Possibly a senior managers role with Devere ..........


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't wear a big watch, wear a cool watch! I'm wearing a 1970's digital watch that cost me £7.49 in Oxfam Chester. 
It's not the size of you're clock, it's what you can do with it that matters!!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Possibly a senior managers role with Devere ..........


Funny - I was thinking exactly the same thing!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

HA HA HA

So many wear giant watches out here - yet, they're still capable of being late for meetings.

Must be the weight of the watch dragging their knuckles along the ground.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> HA HA HA
> 
> So many wear giant watches out here - yet, they're still capable of being late for meetings.
> 
> Must be the weight of the watch dragging their knuckles along the ground.


Hi,
I was at a wedding in India yesterday. The friend who was getting married showed me his (modest) watch and it was running 30 minutes fast.
I asked him why it was set fast - he said it was to help with his timekeeping. 
I said - so why are you still always late for meetings!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This has gotten me thinking - what watches do you guys have? I do have a posh watch and a couple of sort of posh watches (all originals) but I love my Swatch watches best of all!


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I've never heard of anything so ridiculous! Neither have the regulars on here, hence the flip answers you're getting. What does hubby do?


Luxury watch salesman


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Great Post - finally someone on my wave length. Without a big watch, no one in Dubai will take you seriously.

My advice is to go classic, everyone loves a classic watch, not only will it improve your non existent sex life, your husband will be fully respected and should get a promotion in the first 6 months. Which means more dollar to spend on coffee with the girls and handbags!

The watch all Arabs and Expats dream to have is the Classic Casio F201WA-1AW, it will offer you the following with no other big name brand can give you

Classic F201WA-1AV Black Face/ Black Band | Casio

10 Year Battery (AMAZING - Can an apple watch even do a day?)
Water Resistant (Like a Go-Pro)
LED Light with Afterglow (It's own light, for night time)
Dual Time (US time and Dubai time - AWESOME)
4 Multi-function Alarms and 1 Snooze Alarm (No need to buy an alarm now)
Hourly Time Signal (Who doesn't want this?)
Countdown Timer (Count Down timer to when work finishes!!!!)
Measuring unit: 1 second (OMG I love this, time calculated in seconds)
1/100-second stopwatch (run forest run)
Full Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099)
12/24 Hour Formats (yes!!!!)
Accuracy: +/- 30 seconds per month ( I love accuracy)
Sex Life: Improved
Respect: Massive
Promotion: Guaranteed 

You can thank me in 6 months time


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

iggles said:


> Great Post - finally someone on my wave length. Without a big watch, no one in Dubai will take you seriously.
> 
> My advice is to go classic, everyone loves a classic watch, not only will it improve your non existent sex life, your husband will be fully respected and should get a promotion in the first 6 months. Which means more dollar to spend on coffee with the girls and handbags!
> 
> ...


I'd pick the version with the calculator over this one — style AND substance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

iggles said:


> Great Post - finally someone on my wave length. Without a big watch, no one in Dubai will take you seriously. My advice is to go classic, everyone loves a classic watch, not only will it improve your non existent sex life, your husband will be fully respected and should get a promotion in the first 6 months. Which means more dollar to spend on coffee with the girls and handbags! The watch all Arabs and Expats dream to have is the Classic Casio F201WA-1AW, it will offer you the following with no other big name brand can give you Classic F201WA-1AV Black Face/ Black Band | Casio 10 Year Battery (AMAZING - Can an apple watch even do a day?) Water Resistant (Like a Go-Pro) LED Light with Afterglow (It's own light, for night time) Dual Time (US time and Dubai time - AWESOME) 4 Multi-function Alarms and 1 Snooze Alarm (No need to buy an alarm now) Hourly Time Signal (Who doesn't want this?) Countdown Timer (Count Down timer to when work finishes!!!!) Measuring unit: 1 second (OMG I love this, time calculated in seconds) 1/100-second stopwatch (run forest run) Full Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099) 12/24 Hour Formats (yes!!!!) Accuracy: +/- 30 seconds per month ( I love accuracy) Sex Life: Improved Respect: Massive Promotion: Guaranteed You can thank me in 6 months time


You do realize this could be a collector's piece one day don't you


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

asharma0001 said:


> I'd pick the version with the calculator over this one — style AND substance.


I would considered it, there is also the TV remote version. 

But lets be honest, the Russian's girls will be all over him - the wife will start to get paranoid. 

In truth if he gets the Casio, Calculator and TV remote, He will have an affair with a young Russian model. That's for the players out there


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I was at a wedding in India yesterday. The friend who was getting married showed me his (modest) watch and it was running 30 minutes fast.
> I asked him why it was set fast - he said it was to help with his timekeeping.
> I said - so why are you still always late for meetings!
> ...


I don't have a watch because the family jewels is a good length. 

But talking about time being a head, my phone timer is 15 minutes ahead. Really useful for getting to work and meetings on time. 

Drives my partner bat crazy, because she doesn't know that I've done this so I am always making her think she is late!! haha.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> This has gotten me thinking - what watches do you guys have? I do have a posh watch and a couple of sort of posh watches (all originals) but I love my Swatch watches best of all!


Being a bit more serious than some of the responses, I have a couple of nice watches. I like them, and I happen to work around watch-y folks. Dubai does tend to be a watch-y place in professional circles - at least compared to some places I have lived and worked (e.g. Washington, D.C.). 

I routinely work around people wearing good quality mechanical watches. E.g. Rolex, IWC, Panerai, etc. It's a badge of sorts. 

*Of course it is not necessary to wear a nice watch or any watch at all in order to be taken seriously. *That is just absurd. 

Having said that, some of the watches here do make me snigger a bit. Anything horribly blingy, anything ridiculously large (e.g. 50mm or greater), any overpriced designer brands that actually are not particularly special (e.g. Armani), or anything fake. 

For OP, you really cannot buy a watch for someone based on the criteria you have listed. There are way too many variations. However, if you absolutely must buy a watch based on such loose requirements, then I'd recommend something classic but not absurdly expensive like an Omega Speedmaster. It's tasteful and "in the club" without being overly pretentious. Or you could look at the watch I got for this purpose - an IWC Portofino Automatic. And of course there is always the default Rolex option (though I am not a big fan). 

Or think outside the box. I sometimes wear a 1978 Seiko digital that my father recently gave me.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The amount of gadgets we all carry nowadays that are quite capable of displaying the time, the original purpose of a wrist-watch seems to have been overtaken into being just bling 

Yes, we have a couple of Rolexes but they're inheritances and most certainly classics - still don't wear them though, prefer not having a lump of metal wrapped around my wrist.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you want perfume, buy perfume.

If you want fashion, buy from a fashion brand.

If you want a decent watch, buy a watch and don't buy one from any company that does fashion or perfume or jewellery. That rules out most of the high priced junk sold in Dubai as designer watches.

And if they haven't got an original Swiss automatic movement mechanism, then they are still junk watches 

Breitling for me


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Gallery Image: Blingest watch: Concord C1

Concorde

Go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

QOFE said:


> Gallery Image: Blingest watch: Concord C1 Concorde Go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on


Oh my word! And there's another one Blanc something or other which is equally horrid.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Whatever happened to less is more, to discretion?

I own 3 watches, never wear any of them, but i especially like the Micky Mouse one.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Whatever happened to less is more, to discretion?
> 
> I own 3 watches, never wear any of them, but i especially like the Micky Mouse one.


I always saw you more of a goofy fan :heh:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Can I interest you in the emperor's new watch...

I know a guy in Karama that can get you one for only a few thousand dirhams...

Less... is truly more...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Can I interest you in the emperor's new watch...
> 
> I know a guy in Karama that can get you one for only a few thousand dirhams...
> 
> Less... is truly more...



That is gross. I hate hair. Only place where hair should be is on your head.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

That is more hair than some of my friends have on their heads!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Whatever happened to less is more, to discretion?
> 
> I own 3 watches, never wear any of them, but i especially like the Micky Mouse one.


Is it true Mickey Mouse wears a Devere watch?


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

londonmandan said:


> This can't be for real can it?? :lol:
> 
> If you want a good watch get a Zolex, Dolce & Karama, Breitming or a Mag Fleur.


Sadly it is. Neither of us really wear a watch, and I am not into trends or fashion. 
Thank you for the brand recommendations.


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

crt454 said:


> Ask him to be himself and not be a poser, jeeez.


Of course he will choose whatever fits his style, but one would not go to work wearing jeans and a t-shirt if the custom and expected attire is a collared shirt and tie. If a watch is part of the company culture, then it makes sense to blend in that way. A watch is not the end of the world or sense of self.


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I've never heard of anything so ridiculous! Neither have the regulars on here, hence the flip answers you're getting. What does hubby do?


I was thinking it's a little silly as well, and still wonder if the guy was leading my husband on. 
He does stuff with satellites.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

artistmommy said:


> I was thinking it's a little silly as well, and still wonder if the guy was leading my husband on.
> He does stuff with satellites.


Hi,
In that case he really needs to get an Atomic watch - that'll really blow their sock off (and make him glow in the dark) 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Did the Casio improve your sex life? I need closure.


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

iggles said:


> Great Post - finally someone on my wave length. Without a big watch, no one in Dubai will take you seriously.
> 
> My advice is to go classic, everyone loves a classic watch, not only will it improve your non existent sex life, your husband will be fully respected and should get a promotion in the first 6 months. Which means more dollar to spend on coffee with the girls and handbags!
> 
> ...



Lol! Although I doubt a watch will do some of those things, thanks for the suggestion.
After looking at watches he (the husband) has decided he likes "skeleton" watches where you can see all the gears and stuff. Which, in my opinion is far from classic haha.


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

Simey said:


> Being a bit more serious than some of the responses, I have a couple of nice watches. I like them, and I happen to work around watch-y folks. Dubai does tend to be a watch-y place in professional circles - at least compared to some places I have lived and worked (e.g. Washington, D.C.).
> 
> I routinely work around people wearing good quality mechanical watches. E.g. Rolex, IWC, Panerai, etc. It's a badge of sorts.
> 
> ...


I like your response of being practical and perhaps thinking outside the box. I am not a watch person myself so I asked around to see what might be the typical "reasonable" watch and what is overreaching. 
Thanks for your comment


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Gallery Image: Blingest watch: Concord C1
> 
> Concorde
> 
> Go on, go on, go on, go on, go on, go on


Yikes. That is . . . something.


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

iggles said:


> Did the Casio improve your sex life? I need closure.


No casio in this household as of yet. For your closer, I'll just say sure, even the thought of a casio has made improvements  lol


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Rolex - will hold their value more than any other brand in the market, the Submariner is a classic but also screams "I've smashed my targets" too.

Tudor - the more refined, less garish little brother of Rolex

Patek Philippe - very expensive and regarded as a dress watch only to be worn with a full suit, tie and cuffs. That said, such subtleties would go unoticed here

Breitling - Personally not keen but got the heritage and history to stand out in a crowd. I've read their aftersales and servcing is not that great for such a luxury item.

TAG Heuer - Over priced for what they are, fashion masquerading as luxury.

Omega - Long heritage, bit mass produced for some (James Bond and sports tie ins) but fantastic build quality and workmanship. Seamaster range is the best looking dive watches IMO

Hublot - Expensive and ugly, probably do really well here.

Longines, Rado, Tissot - getting into fashion territory again. That said if there's a particular model your husband really likes, then he should buy it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Tudor - reminds me of a Bentley rebadged Rolls Royce when they were one company!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

artistmommy said:


> I like your response of being practical and perhaps thinking outside the box. I am not a watch person myself so I asked around to see what might be the typical "reasonable" watch and what is overreaching.
> Thanks for your comment


If your husband works with satellites, does that mean that he works with things that might generate a big magnetic field? If so, a skeleton watch might not be such a great idea as mechanical watches don't generally like big magnets. 

You could consider a Rolex Milgauss, which is both a watch that is shielded against magnets and a watch that serious watch-types will appreciate.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Simey said:


> If your husband works with satellites, does that mean that he works with things that might generate a big magnetic field? If so, a skeleton watch might not be such a great idea as mechanical watches don't generally like big magnets.
> 
> You could consider a Rolex Milgauss, which is both a watch that is shielded against magnets and a watch that serious watch-types will appreciate.


Hi,
Sorry for this - but I also have visions of an OSN salesman in a shopping mall! - they also "work with satellittes!"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## artistmommy (Jul 9, 2015)

Simey said:


> If your husband works with satellites, does that mean that he works with things that might generate a big magnetic field? If so, a skeleton watch might not be such a great idea as mechanical watches don't generally like big magnets.
> 
> You could consider a Rolex Milgauss, which is both a watch that is shielded against magnets and a watch that serious watch-types will appreciate.


I don't think he will be around the satellites or machinery, I am pretty sure it's just an office position. But thank you for the info, magnetic fields are probably something to consider.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

artistmommy said:


> I don't think he will be around the satellites or machinery, I am pretty sure it's just an office position. But thank you for the info, magnetic fields are probably something to consider.


See what I mean - OSN!!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> See what I mean - OSN!!


If that is the case, then something with more bling than a Milgauss is required.


----------



## gullzter (Jul 20, 2015)

For instant respect a Patek Philippe will do nicely, otherwise as mentioned a Rolex, Submariner, Pepsi, or with a bit of money a Daytona


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

gullzter said:


> For instant respect a Patek Philippe will do nicely,


I don't know about that, if you're the type of person that wears M&S suits and 40 pound shoes day in day out, then it's going to look totally out of place. Not that there's anything at all wrong with Markies and running out for a load of designer off the peg to go with it, will look equally try hard. 

It's very much a statement watch that usually signposts a significant event towards the later years of life - getting to the top of the career ladder, a child's graduation or wedding. Even if you can match it with suitable attire, how often is the wearer going to dressed like that? Trundling round Spinneys in cargo shorts, a polo and a patek is not a strong look either. 

They do make fantastic, classic watches that will cost 40 times the price of the wearers first car. But in hindsight, I think if you have to be advised to buy a Patek, you're probably better off not buying one.



gullzter said:


> Pepsi


I saw someone with a vintage GMT just last week, very smart it looked too.


----------



## gullzter (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> gullzter said:
> 
> 
> > For instant respect a Patek Philippe will do nicely,
> ...


True about Patek, my brother has one and he isn't exactly a smart dresser.. Would look better on me haha.
He actually walked into a Watches of Switzerland in London a few months ago dressed in a polo shirt and shorts, the workers were shocked but the manager noticed his Patek and got chatting with him, felt weird being there watching that scene unfold :/

A watch is on my to buy list next year hopefully.


----------



## ReefPony (Jun 22, 2015)

gullzter said:


> True about Patek, my brother has one and he isn't exactly a smart dresser.. Would look better on me haha.
> He actually walked into a Watches of Switzerland in London a few months ago dressed in a polo shirt and shorts, the workers were shocked but the manager noticed his Patek and got chatting with him, felt weird being there watching that scene unfold :/
> 
> A watch is on my to buy list next year hopefully.


That's what I like about my Rolex Submariner. Looks good enough to wear when I'm in a suit but also doesn't stand out too much when I dress casually in shorts and a polo... well, that and it was free (graduation present from my parents that I still haven't traded in on a Daytona like I planned to).


----------

